# SDLOGIC Press Release



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

Thought this was relevant, since it is related to the satellite industry.......

http://www.sdlogic.us/downloads/sdlogic_PR121004.pdf

PRESS RELEASE 
December 10th, 2004.

Big Bear Lake, CA 
* For Immediate Release *

SDLOGIC Technologies, Inc. would like to express it's appreciation to the overwhelming amount of support we have received from numerous individuals, organizations, and associations regarding our current litigation with DIRECTV®, a direct to home satellite television provider based in El Segundo, CA.

It is my professional and personal belief that in attacking our company, DIRECTV® has now officially modified its anti-smart card technology development campaign to include legitimate U.S. based small to medium sized manufacturers of various smart card technologies. Being the first main stream company forced to defend itself against this excessive abuse of process and malicious prosecution on the part of DIRECTV®, SDLOGIC Technologies, Inc. has an obligation to not only our customers, but also the smart card industry as a whole, to defend ourselves and the technology with every resource available to us.

With North America still being over a decade behind Western Europe in the adoption and implantation of the various smart card technologies, our company has spent years and large amounts of money to help educate and promote the responsible use of smart cards within North America so this extremely stable and efficient technology may be used to the fullest extent of its potential. If DIRECTV® is allowed to continue their campaign of misinformation to the public and decimation of new and novel smart card based technologies, the smart card industry as a whole will continue to suffer within the North American market place. As a company operating within a country founded on new ideas and concepts, it is our right and responsibility to develop and protect new technologies that have the ability to better our lives, regardless of malicious and unlawful attacks by entities that do not share our philosophy. DIRECTV® has undoubtedly taken the unfounded position that they are the only user (and owner) of the smart card technology and anyone else developing, experimenting, and/or simply using the technology is not permitted to do so based on DIRECTV®'s misguided reading of State and Federal Laws. As a result, SDLOGIC Technologies, Inc. is now forced to remind DIRECTV® and prove in court that although DIRECTV® may be a multi-billion dollar corporation with practically unlimited legal resources, their anti-smart card technology development campaign against tens of thousands of end users and now companies will no longer be tolerated within the United States.

If you are a user, developer, or fellow manufacture of smart card technologies anywhere in the world and would like to have your voice heard against this attack on the industry, please feel to contact me directly at the email address below. We are currently assembling a list of the industry's finest minds in order to further our case against DIRECTV®. We are always looking for additional expert witness testimony that focuses on the facts. Whether you are a student just starting to learn the smart card technology or a seasoned engineer, we would love to hear from you. The time of being intimated and scared out of the smart card industry is over and we will support you in any way possible.

With Best Regards,

Scott Booth, President 
SDLOGIC Technologies, Inc. 
[email protected]


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

update on this....

side note: SDLOGIC has had contracts with government related agencies and has been mentioned in Microsoft's "Windows and .Net Magazine" for their products.

http://www.sdlogic.com/

March 3rd, 2005
Big Bear Lake, CA

SDLOGIC Technologies, Inc. would like to express our appreciation to the overwhelming amount of support we have received from numerous individuals, organizations, and associations regarding our current litigation with DIRECTV®, a direct to home satellite television provider based in El Segundo, CA. It is my professional and personal belief that in attacking our company, DIRECTV® has now officially modified its anti-smart card technology development campaign to include legitimate U.S. based small to medium sized manufacturers of various smart card technologies in addition to removing people such as myself from being expert witnesses in DIRECTV® cases against legitimate users of the smart card technology.

With several hundreds of thousands of dollars in legal fees stacked up on both sides, it has become very apparent to me that DIRECTV® is not interested in the facts. Their desire is to ruin SDLOGIC's reputation and denounce any positive role we have played within the smart card industry for the past five years. DIRECTV® has taken personal and company statements and out of context and they have taken ownership of unestablished definitions to label and pass judgment on legitimate smart card interfaces. DIRECTV® has even paid a corrupt "expert" $13,500 to state that the way a smart card is inserted into a reader/writer (quote - "smart card pretty side up or down") supports the determination of if the reader/writer is "illegal". This nonsense along with several thousand other exhibits have been recently thrown upon our legal counsel with the sole purpose to put myself and individuals I know (and don't know) in places and situations that simply do not exist. Furthermore, DIRECTV®'s blatant abuse of process in issuing over 40 third party subpoenas in order to violate every aspect of the company's and my personal privacy is beyond criminal. It is obvious DIRECTV® is simply trying to load our side down with so much paperwork that we will exceed our legal budget and in the end run out funds to properly defend ourselves and/or pay outside expert witness costs.

With North America still being over a decade behind Western Europe in the adoption and implantation of the various smart card technologies, our company has spent years and large amounts of money to help educate and promote the responsible use of smart cards within North America so this extremely stable and efficient technology may used to the fullest extent of its potential. If DIRECTV® is allowed to continue their campaign of misinformation to the public and decimation of new and novel smart card based technologies, the smart card industry as a whole will continue to suffer within the North American market place. As a company operating within a country founded on new ideas and concepts, it is our right and responsibility to develop and protect new technologies that have the ability to better our lives, regardless of malicious and unlawful attacks by entities that do not share our philosophy. DIRECTV® has undoubtedly taken the unfounded position that anyone developing, experimenting, and/or simply using smart card computer interfaces is not permitted to do so based on their misguided reading of State and Federal Laws. As a result, SDLOGIC Technologies, Inc. is now forced to litigate our position and to prove in court that DIRECTV® has no right to continue their anti-smart card technology development campaign against tens of thousands of end users and now companies within the United States.

Unfortunately, the extremely high financial costs, permanent damage to our reputation, and the company's inability to function in a forward manner due to this litigation has reached a point that requires SDLOGIC Technologies, Inc. to locate an alternative source of funding to complete the final stages of this case. This unanticipated situation comes after multiple settlement offers made to DIRECTV® which support both our firm position and their desire to reduce piracy although DIRECTV® admits that it no longer has a piracy issue as of April of 2004. More so, it seems that personal animosity is at play in this case on the part of DIRECTV® and rationale has taken a back seat to their desire to use the SDLOGIC and Scott Booth names to further their questionable campaign via unjust Press Releases and customer attacks.

Although it was never expected, numerous entities from http://forums.wumarkus.com and other organizations have contacted us over the past few days offering financial assistance so we may complete our litigation preparation against DIRECTV® and go to trial this year. I am deeply surprised and humbled by these communications containing invaluable words of support and offers of assistance. It goes without saying that any assistance provided to SDLOGIC Technologies, Inc. would be recovered in multiple forms if we are successful in this litigation. Furthermore, any financial assistance would be held in a trust account maintained by legal counsel and only used if needed. For any reason any financial assistance is not used, it would be returned to the contributor immediately.

The true power of the global smart card industry is just now being discovered with high speed, highly secured 32-bit smart card solutions and I hope one day we will be able enhance this technology without the interference of special interest corporations such as DIRECTV®. Until then, you all have my best wishes and utmost respect.

Sincerely,

Scott Booth, President
SDLOGIC Technologies, Inc. 
[email protected]


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

latest update.....

03/08/2005 56 NOTICE OF FILING BANKRUPTCY filed by Defendants SDLOGIC Technologies, Ken Booth, Scott Booth. as to Scott Booth, Ken Booth, *SD Logic Technologies corporate status suspended*, Bankruptcy Court case number RS05-12033PC. (lc, ) (Entered: 03/10/2005)

Nice...D* has successfully put a legitimate Smart Card Technology company out of business. So when are they going after Microsoft or Department of Defense or Homeland Security for using smart card technologies????

oh yeah thats right, they only go after small companies they know they can crush out of exsistance


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.sdlogic.com/

PUBLIC NOTICE

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ON FEBRUARY 17th, 2005,
SDLOGIC TECHNOLOGIES, INC. WAS DISSOLVED
AND SUSPENDED AS A CALIFORNIA CORPORATION.

ON MARCH 7th, 2005,
VOLUNTARY BANKRUPTCY PROCEEDINGS WERE INITIATED 
WITHIN THE UNITED STATES BANKRUPTCY COURT.

SDLOGIC TECHNOLOGIES AND IT'S PRINCIPLES
HAVE CEASED ALL BUSINESS ACTIVITIES
WITHIN THE UNITED SATES OF AMERICA.

THESE ACTIONS WERE A DIRECT RESULT OF THE MALICIOUS PROSECUTION AND ABUSE OF PROCESS AGAINST THE SDLOGIC COMPANY AND IT'S PRINCIPLES BY LEGAL COUNSEL REPRESENTING DIRECTV, INC., A DIRECT TO HOME SATELLITE TELEVISION CONTENT PROVIDER BASED IN EL SEGUNDO, CALIFORNIA. FOR NUMEROUS REASONS, THE SDLOGIC COMPANY AND IT'S PRINCIPLES WOULD NOT AGREE TO THE OUTRAGEOUS AND UNREALISTIC SELF SERVING SETTLEMENT OFFERS MADE BY DIRECTV WHICH WERE CONSTRUCTED FOR THE SOLE PURPOSE OF MISREPRESENTING THE SDLOGIC COMPANY, IT'S EMPLOYEES, AND THE SMART CARD INDUSTRY AS A WHOLE. SINCE THE SDLOGIC COMPANY AND IT'S PRINCIPLES DID NOT HAVE THE MILLIONS OF DOLLARS IN RESOURCES TO FIGHT DIRECTV INDEFINITELY AND IT WAS CONCLUDED THAT DIRECTV'S CONTEMPT COULD NOT BE REASONED WITH, THE REALIZATION WAS MADE THAT THE ONLY COURSE OF ACTION AVAILABLE TO THE COMPANY AND IT'S PRINCIPLES WAS TO FILE FOR BANKRUPTCY, WITHDRAW FROM LITIGATION, CEASE ALL BUSINESS ACTIVITIES, AND ACCEPT THE EXTREMELY HIGH FINANCIAL LOSES.

IT IS WITH DEEP REGRET THAT SDLOGIC TECHNOLOGIES COULD NOT DO MORE FOR THE LEGITIMATE SMART CARD INDUSTRY AND THE THOUSANDS OF LEGITIMATE END USERS WHO HAVE BEEN WRONGFULLY TARGETED BY DIRECTV. HOPEFULLY, ONE DAY, THESE TYPES OF LEGAL INJUSTICES WILL BE PUT TO AN END.

SDLOGIC Technologies would like to express our appreciation to the overwhelming amount of support we have received from numerous individuals, organizations, and associations over the past five years. Thank you for your time, consideration, and business.

With best regards,
SDLOGIC TECHNOLOGIES

PLEASE DISREGARD ANY POTENTIAL PRESS RELEASES BY DIRECTV AS ANY ACTION TAKEN AGAINST A CORPORATION THAT IS NO LONGER IN AFFECT AND CAN'T LEGALLY DEFEND ITSELF WILL BE A "DEFAULT" ACTION AND NOT AN ADMISSION OF GUILT OR VERIFICATION OF BUSINESS RECORDS. QUESTIONS OR COMMENTS MAY BE SENT TO: [email protected].


----------

